

Tracking Your Every Move: iPhone Retains Extensive Location History - billswift
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/wclarkso/tracking-your-every-move-iphone-retains-extensive-location-history

======
briandear
Location-based information is in the iPhone user agreement. If people are
concerned about their locations being recorded onto their computers during
sync-- that's a good reason to encrypt the backup. This story is more cool
than frightening. Cell companies already have location logs for ALL cell
users. Encrypt the backup through iTunes and there should not be any concern.
Google already tracks every search query and IP matches -- search histories
are far more intrusive than a cell tower triangulation with 100-300 meter
accuracy.

